#  Alternativmedizin >   myome >

## luchsi60

Hallo!
Mein Gynäkologe hat mehrere Myome ( in der Gebärmutter) festgestellt und mir sofort angeraten, die Gebärmutter ( mit Bauchschnitt wegen der angeblich sehr vergrößerten Gebärmutter) entfernen zu lassen.Ich bin fast 50 Jahre alt, ziemlich korpulent und habe Fotos von mißlungenen Bauchschnitten gesehen, bin also dementsprechend ängstlich. 
Gibt es homöopathische Mittel, die die Myome zum Schrumpfen bzw.Stillstand bringen können?
Ich habe auch gelesen, daß die Beschwerden, die die Myome verursachen, mit dem Ende der Wechseljahre abklingen?

----------


## MJo

Hallo, 
ich weiß nicht, wie dringend es bei dir ist.
Primär solltest du den Rat deines Arztes befolgen. 
Man kann so etwas auch mit natürlichen Mitteln wegbekommen. 
Über Homöopathie ist mir nichts bekannt. Du solltest schon etwas aktiv dafür tun.
Eine ehemalige Nachbarin hat ein Riesenmyom durch Tai Chi wegbekommen. 
entwässernde Lebensmittel, wie z.b. Ananas, Spargel, Gemüse, und am besten vegane Ernährung 
Tees, die entwässernd sind : z.b. Zinnkraut, Brennesse, Johanniskrauttee... 
vor allem Salz meiden, es bindet Wasser im Körper 
Viel Tee eben und Wasser trinken... 
Mit Bewegung solltest du auch beginnen, das kurbelt den Stoffwechsel an... 
Ich werde bald mit einer darosan Entgiftungs-Kur beginnen, habe das schon zu Hause. www.darosan.at  
Ich weiß deshalb ganz gut bescheid, weil ich einen urprünglich bösartigen Hirntumor durch Weihrauch letztlich in eine Zyste umgewandelt habe.
Ich bin immer meinen eigenen Weg gegangen und heute bin ich, soweit ich weiß, der einzige der ohne SM- (Chemo , Bestrahlung) nach mehr als 12 Jahren noch sehr gesund ist und überhaupt am Leben. 
liebe Grüße 
MJo

----------


## feli

Mit Eintreten der Wechseljahre bilden sich die Myome zurück. Durch einen Anstieg von Östrogen wachsen sie.- Besonders bei Raucherinnen.-Man kann zb. einige pflanzliche Mittel aus Mönchspfeffer, auch Keuschlamm genannt  oder Frauenmantel versuchen.
Einige Gynäkologen verwenden auch Sitzbäder mit Zinnkraut und behaupten damit gute Erfolge zu haben.
Es ist möglich Myome zu embolisieren. Das passiert über die Blutbahn unter Röntgenkontrolle. Dabei wird die Arterie verödet, die die Gebärmutter versorgt.
Wenn du mal googelst findest Du sicher Kliniken in Deiner Nähe die mit dieser Technik vertraut sind.- Myomembolisation heißt dieses Verfahren.
Eine weitere recht neue Methode heißt fokussierter Ultraschall und wird mit Hilfe des Kernspintomografen möglich. Dabei werden hochfrequente Schallwellen so eingesetzt, daß die Myome verödet werden.
Eine weiter Möglichkeit besteht in der Gabe von Hormonen.
Gestagen stoppt das Wachstum der Myome .
Auch das Einsetzen einer Hormonspirale zur Empfängnisverhütung soll die Myome schrumpfen lassen.
Nun ist es so, daß in einem Alter ab 50 Jahren mit weiteren Risikofaktoren der Einsatz von Hormonen bedenklich ist.
Oftmals bekommt man ab 50 von den Gynäkologen nicht einmal mehr die Pille verschrieben und man muß auf andere Verhütungsmethoden ausweichen.
Meist verschreiben die sowieso nur noch eine Gestagenhaltige Pille.( Cerazette)
Ich würde über all diese Möglichkeiten mit dem Doktor reden, wie meine Vorrednerin schon empfohlen hat.-Ich habe einige Ihrer Vorschläge auch nur der Vollständigkeit wegen wiederholt.( bitte nicht böse sein, ist nicht bös gemeint). 
Welche Beschwerden machen Deine Myome denn? 
Ich hatte von der ersten Diagnosestellung bis ich Probleme bekam ca 3 Jahre Zeit.-
Leider bin ich erst 48 Jahre alt und das Eintreten der Menopause hätte unter Umständen noch ein paar Jahre dauern können. Wenn Du Glück hast kommst Du, wenn keine anderen Zellveränderungen vorliegen mit den Myomen symptomlos in die Menopause. Und dann besteht die Möglichkeit, daß die sich alleine zurückbilden.
Bei mir war es leider so, daß ich den Eisenmangel auch nicht mehr durch Medikamente ausgleichen konnte und daß der HB immer wieder bis auf 10 abfiel. Die Eisenmenge die ich benötigte war sehr hoch und eine so hohe Eisendosierung ist nicht unbedenklich. Dabei sank der Eisenwert nach jeder Periodenblutung wieder bis auf das Minimum. Die Eiseneinnahme ist leider auch nicht sehr angenehm.  Ich war ständig total schlapp. Die Blutungen waren so stark, daß kein Tampon und auch keine Damenbinde das lange aufhalten konnte. So ein Tampon war nach 20 Minuten durchgeblutet.Kurze Zeit später verlor ich Unmengen von leberartigen Blutklumpen. Die Blutungen dauerten 14 Tage, dann war 2 Tage Ruhe und sie begannen wieder.- 
Mir wurde nachher schwindelig wegen des Eisenmangels, die Konzentration ließ stark nach, die Mundwinkel rissen ein, die Fingernägel wurden butterweich und ich sah aus wie ein halbverhungerter Vampir. 
Ich bin recht froh, daß ich die Op hinter mir habe und würde sie jederzeit wieder machen lassen, weil das wirklich Lebensqualität bedeutet. 
Hormone kamen bei mir nicht infrage, weil ich Gefäßschäden im Augenhintergrund habe. Auch steigt das Risiko an Brustkrebs zu erkranken um ca 50 %.
Liebe Grüße Feli

----------


## luchsi60

Hallo, MJO und feli, 
vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!
Über Embolisation und fokussierten Ultraschall wußte ich schon.
Leider kann Letzteres nur in ca. 25 % aller Fälle angewandt werden.
Aber,ich bleibe am Ball,lasse demnächst CT machen, um feststellen zu lassen,ob ich zu den glücklichen 25% gehöre.
Meine Beschwerden sind ganz schlimm, so ähnlich,wie bei Dir, feli: Am zweiten und dritten Tag wahnsinnige Blutungen, dann die Klumpen i.V.m. schmerzhaften Blähungen.
Gott sei Dank keine Zwischenblutungen...
Von einer Homöopathin bekam ich " Bovista" empfohlen,habe es aber noch nicht ausprobiert.
Die " Entwässerung" bzw. Austrocknung der Myome ist ein neuer Aspekt, der ja für den gesamten Organismus nur nützlich sein kann,ebenso Sport!
Herzlichen Dank nochmal und einen schönen Tag!

----------


## oInao

Hallo MJo, dein Beitrag hat mir gut gefallen. Es ist wirklich schwierig die Verantwortung über sich Selbst zu übernehmen. Daher habe ich großen Respekt vor Menschen, die ihren eigen Weg gehen. Ich erkenne den großen wirtschaftlichen Markranteil der Pharmakonzerne zwischen sellbsternannten Heilern... nur was ist zu tun bei einer schweren Krankheit?     Diese Chemiekeule würde ich freiwillig auch nicht wählen, denn es zerstört nicht nur den Körper mit seinen Sellbstheilungskräften, sondern auch die eigene Persönlichkeit. Aber was ist mit unserer Gesellschaft geschehen, so daß wir uns nicht mehr auf die Natürlichkeit besinnen? Nun ja, philosophisch hat alles seinen Sinn, nur diesen konnte ich noch nicht wirklich erkennen. Liebe Grüsse

----------


## Pianoman

> Ich weiß deshalb ganz gut bescheid, weil ich einen urprünglich  bösartigen Hirntumor durch Weihrauch letztlich in eine Zyste umgewandelt  habe. Ich bin immer meinen eigenen Weg gegangen und heute bin ich, soweit ich  weiß, der einzige der ohne SM- (Chemo , Bestrahlung) nach mehr als 12  Jahren noch sehr gesund ist und überhaupt am Leben.

 Und warum erst in eine Zyste und nicht gleich ganz weg?      

> Diese Chemiekeule würde ich freiwillig auch nicht wählen, denn es  zerstört nicht nur den Körper mit seinen Sellbstheilungskräften, sondern  auch die eigene Persönlichkeit.

 Ja, das stimmt. 
Generell würde ich - besonders bei schweren, lebensbedrohlichen Erkrankungen - immer, wirklich *immer*, auf den Einsatz von Pharmakartellchemokeulengiftmedis verzichten. Echt jetzt.      

> Aber was ist mit unserer Gesellschaft geschehen, so daß wir uns nicht mehr auf die Natürlichkeit besinnen?

 Ja, es ist wirklich ein Skandal mit dieser degenerierten Bande. 
Früher haben sie doch alle ganz natürlich und noch ziemlich fit mit den eigenen Zähnen in Gras gebissen, warum geht das heute nicht mehr?  
Heute wollen sie alle uralt werden... Vermaledeite Schulmedizin.     

> Nun ja, philosophisch hat alles seinen Sinn, nur diesen konnte ich noch nicht wirklich erkennen.

 Tja. Per aspera ad astra ist halt ein mühsames Unterfangen; und nicht jeder kommt an.

----------


## oInao

* »  * Beiträge, die von schulmedizinischen Behandlungen abraten, sind verboten und ziehen eine Verwarnung oder Sperrung nach sich. * »  * Beiträge  über Geistheilung, Fernheilung, Handauflegen, Heilung durch Gott, etc.  sind hier nicht erwünscht. Um solche Themen zu diskutieren geht bitte in  dafür einschlägige Foren (Esoterik). 
Nun ja, wenn wir pro und kontra diskutieren möchten gehört es schon dazu, gewisse strukturell, wirtschaftliche Situationen zu beleuchten, um sich wirklich eine Meinung zu bilden. Warum ist es nicht erwünscht auch krtische Bemerkungen ... nett und freundlich.... zu vormulieren?  
Diese Aufforderung lässt mich sehr nachdenklich werden, aber verwundert mich nicht. Falls es notwedig ist, mich wegen dieser Äußerung zu sperren, ist das nur ein weitere Beweis für ein weitläufiges Monopol.

----------


## oInao

Tja. Per aspera ad astra ist halt ein mühsames Unterfangen; und nicht jeder kommt an. 
Stimmt, ich gehöre sicher nicht zu den Erleuteten, aber vielleicht weißt du ja mehr und hilfst mir auf die Sprünge...

----------


## kaya

Hallo, 
mich würde interessieren, um welche Art von bösartigem Hirntumor es sich bei Dir gehandelt hat? Wie hast Du den Weihrauch angewandt? Wie lange hat es gedauert, bis aus dem Tumor eine Zyste wurde? Besteht die Möglichkeit, diese Methode bei anderen Patienten mit Hirntumor anzuwenden? 
LG Kaya

----------


## Pianoman

@oInao 
Nur ganz kurz, aber auch nur für Sie:  
Als sich in 1970er und ´80er Jahre die sogenannte „Alternative Szene“  (Jugendprotest-, Studenten- und Anti-Atomkraftbewegungenentwickelt) entwickelte, entstand auch - mehr oder weniger nebenbei - die Alternativmedizin, die in ihren Anfängen vor allem ein Experimentierfeld für psychomanipulative Verfahren war, in denen meist fernöstliche Weltanschauungen, Religionen und spirituelle Praktiken mit abgedrehter westlicher Psychologie und nicht selten auch ein paar verbotenen Chemikalien zu einem irren Gebräu gemischt wurden.  
Ich kann mich da gut dran erinnern, ich war damals gerade jung. 
Nun hat sich den meisten "Alternativen" im Lauf der Jahre offenbart, dass Schwitzhütten auf Dauer kein besonders geeigneter Platz zum Leben sind, dass der Dialog mit Bäumen ein im Grunde sehr einseitiges Vergnügen ist, und dass Karriere und genügend Kohle auch ihren Reiz haben.   
Und so wurden sukzessive sämtliche gesellschaftlichen Utopien und reformerischen Ansätze entsorgt. D.h. eigentlich wurden sie nicht entsorgt, sondern in der Alternativmedizin festzementiert. Ausgerechnet und dummerweise, denn die eignet sich dafür nun überhaupt nicht. 
Aber ganz egal, wie oft schon allein darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass es keine Alternativmedizin gibt, sondern nur wirksame medizinische Verfahren oder eben ihr Gegenteil, Quacksalbereien; es gibt halt eine gewisse Anzahl Zeitgenossen, die darauf bestehen, dass es zur konventionellen Medizin, die ihre Wirksamkeit nachweisen kann,  eine alternative  Parallelmedizin gibt, die sich mit solchen Petitessen wie Wirksamkeitsnachweise gar nicht erst abgibt. 
Dem kann man zustimmen, man kann aber auch, so wie ich beispielsweise, anderer Meinung sein. 
Nämlich der, dass es für die Wirksamkeit medizinischer Verfahren objektive Kriterien gibt - den messbaren Erfolg einer Therapie.  
Wenden wir diese Messverfahren an, so hat sich bisher für kein alternativmedizinisches Verfahren eine Wirksamkeit besser als Placebo nachweisen lassen. Weder für solche Mainstreamverfahren wie die Homöopathie, noch für irgendwelche ganz abseitigen Exoten, wie die derzeit total hippe „Quantenmedizin“.  
Das verwundert zwar nicht wirklich, ist aber dennoch erstaunlich, weil jedes alternativmedizinische Verfahren - glaubt man den jeweiligen Vertretern und Anhängern der Methode - gegen alles und jedes, besonders aber gegen die schweren Fälle hilft, und das mit enormen Erfolgsquoten...
Aber wehe, Irgendeiner kommt mit ´nem Blatt Papier, ´nem Stift und ´nem Taschenrechner. 
Insofern haben Sie recht, wenn Sie einfordern, dass mal über wirtschaftliche Strukturen geredet werden sollte: Vor allem über die der Alternativheilerbranche. 
Die sorgt nämlich mit ihren „frohen Botschaften“ (um nicht den hässlichen Begriff „freche Lügen“ zu verwenden) an ein glaubenswilliges Publikum,   *- dass Krankenkassen, die um ihre Kunden ringen, Kosten für atemberaubenden Schmonzes zu Lasten der wissenschaftlich begründeten Therapie erstatten;*   *- dass Ärzte, aufgrund des Konkurrenzdrucks, sich dieser Verfahren annehmen und dabei den Boden ihrer wissenschaftlich geprägten Ausbildung unbewußt oder bewußt verlassen; *   *- dass Politiker aus Furcht vor dem Verlust von Wählerstimmen diese Behandlungsverfahren fördern und für hoffähig erklären (Sonderstellung der "besonderen" Therapierichtungen im Arzneimittelgesetz, sog. Binnenanerkennung, Sozialgesetzbuch V, § 135 Abs. 1), aus mangelnder Sachkenntnis diesen Methoden vertrauen oder aus Kostenüberlegungen auf geringere Ausgaben hoffen;*  
und nicht zuletzt  *- das weiterhin Mittel - trotz vielfältiger Mißerfolge in den vergangen Jahren - in die Erforschung alternativer Therapierichtungen investiert werden, die ganz sicher bei Verwendung zur Erforschung ernsthafter und kostenträchtiger Erkrankungen, wie zum Beispiel von Krebs- und Herz-Kreislauf-Erkrankungen, der Demenz, von immunologisch oder infektiös bedingten Erkrankungen, effektiver angelegt wären und einem humaneren Ziel dienen würden als die nach Maßstäben der wissenschaftlichen Medizin fragwürdige Suche nach einem wissenschaftlichen Beleg für die Wirksamkeit paramedizinischer Methoden.* 
Darüber sollten wir dringend reden. 
Was wir allerdings nicht mehr diskutieren wollen, weder nett noch lautstark, sind Verfahren auf dem esoterischen Müllhaufen wie Reiki, Therapeutic touch oder andere „geistheilerische" Verfahren.    

> *»  * Beiträge  über Geistheilung, Fernheilung, Handauflegen,  Heilung durch Gott, etc.  sind hier nicht erwünscht. Um solche Themen zu  diskutieren geht bitte in  dafür einschlägige Foren (Esoterik).

 Um die zu erledigen, reichte schon die Cleverness einer 9-jährigen.  
@ kaya  
oIano ist nicht die richtige Ansprechpartnerin für den heilsamen Anti-Hirntumor-Weihrauch. Das Zitat stammt von MJo (15.02.2010 / # 2).

----------


## oInao

Hallo, vielen Dank für diesen persönlichen Wissensaustausch.Ja, es gibt genügend Argumente, Fakten, Belege... *wissenschaftlichen Beleg für die Wirksamkeit paramedizinischer Methoden* 
Aber wo bleibt da der Mensch, wenn Krankheiten nur statisch einkategorisiert werden? 
Ich habe den scharfen Unterton von ihnen schon verstanden  und denke sie haben die eine Seite deutlich gemacht. So gibt es aber  auch eine andere Seite, welche sie, so denke ich, nicht beleuchten  möchten. 
So können wir diesen Dialog auch gerne beenden, es sei denn dieses Thema  interessiert auch andere ... 
Zu letzt nur etwas zum nachdenken:
Es  gibt viel mehr zwischen Himmel und Erde und der Mensch versucht  zwanghaft dies in Fakten zu pressen. Nun lässt sich aber nicht alles mit  unserem (beschränkten) Wesen und in Wissen erklären...

----------


## oInao

Pianoman konnte schon folgendes feststellen:
@ kaya  
oIano ist nicht die richtige Ansprechpartnerin für den heilsamen  Anti-Hirntumor-Weihrauch. Das Zitat stammt von MJo (15.02.2010 / # 2).

----------


## Pianoman

@oInao   

> Ja, es gibt genügend Argumente, Fakten, Belege... *wissenschaftlichen Beleg für die Wirksamkeit paramedizinischer Methoden*

 Ohne Ihnen nahetreten zu wollen: Meist trägt ein Satzbau nach klassischen Regeln erheblich zum Verständnis des Gesagten bei. Würden Sie den Satz bitte so verfassen, dass man ihn verstehen kann?    

> Aber wo bleibt da der Mensch, wenn Krankheiten nur statisch einkategorisiert werden?

 Haben Sie schon einmal eine Studie zu einem Therapieverfahren gelesen? So vom ersten bis zum letzten Satz?
Da repräsentiert jede einzelne Zahl "den Menschen".  
Und, bitte, würden Sie kurz erklären, was genau damit gemeint ist, wenn *Krankheiten nur statisch einkategorisiert werden*?    

> So gibt es aber  auch eine andere Seite, welche sie, so denke ich, nicht beleuchten  möchten.

 Oh, wir haben die "andere Seite" hier schon oft erlebt und ausgiebig beleuchtet. Sie müssen sich nur die Mühe machen, mal ein paar Threads zu lesen.   

> So können wir diesen Dialog auch gerne beenden, es sei denn dieses Thema  interessiert auch andere ...

 Welches Thema jetzt genau?    

> Zu letzt nur etwas zum nachdenken: Es  gibt viel mehr zwischen Himmel und Erde und der Mensch versucht   zwanghaft dies in Fakten zu pressen. Nun lässt sich aber nicht alles mit   unserem (beschränkten) Wesen und in Wissen erklären...

 Ich wusste, dass der arme Hamlet auftauchen würde, dass das aber so schnell geht... 
Abgesehen davon, dass etwas, was zwischen Himmel und Erde existiert, schon deshalb Fakt ist, weil es zwischen Himmel und Erde existiert, und man es deswegen nicht "in Fakten pressen muß" (was immer das auch heißen mag), fallen mir, wenn ich das Hamlet-Zitat mal wieder lesen muss, ganz spontan zwei Sätze ein:    
1. Möglicherweise liegt´s ja überhaupt nicht an den Dingen zwischen Himmel und Erde, dass diese für den einen oder anderen mit Schulweisheit nicht zu erklären sind, sondern vielmehr daran, dass die Schule, von der die Weisheit stammt, die Dinge zwischen Himmel und Erde zu erklären, einfach nicht weise genug war?  
2. Warum, verdammich, erzählen die Leute immer die Geschichte von den unverständlichen Dingen zwischen Himmel und Erde, und keiner nennt mal ein paar von Dingen, die sich angeblich mit Schulweisheit nicht erklären lassen. 
Und das ist jetzt was für Sie zum Nachdenken.

----------


## Myriam

Na ja, mein erstes Kind war ein Myom, mein zweites eine Bauchhöhlenschwangerschaft. Und beim dritten habe ich dann erst einen Arzt konsultiert, als kein Zweifel mehr bestand. Und trotzdem: 
Glücklich ist, wer stets gesund
Und auch nicht allzu kugelrund,
Auf einen Doktor kann verzichten.
Bei soviel Glück braucht er mitnichten
Den Arzt und seine Arzenei.
Er fühlt sich schmerz- und sorgenfrei. 
Dem Hypochonder gehts da schlechter.
Hat stets, mehr oder minder echter,
Ein Leiden, das zum Arzt ihn führt.
Er ständig wo ein Wehchen spürt.
Der 'Arzt kommt zwar nie ganz dahinter.
Bringt ihn mit Pillen über'n Winter. 
Dann gibt's noch den, der rank und schlank
Sich recht selten nur fühlt krank.
Doch eines Tags merkt er verbittert,
Daß er vor Schüttelfrost schon zittert.
Daß seine Bronchen zugeschmiert.
Er überall ein Stechen spürt. 
Sein Herz fängt an, wie wild zu klopfen.
Verloren scheint schon Malz und Hopfen.
Drum greift er doch zum Telefon.
Hört aber nur s'Alibiphon.
Das sagt mit seines Eigners Stimm,
Daß man endlich Urlaub nimm. 
Für zwei Wochen sei man fort.
Vertreten würd in diesem Ort
Jedweder Arzt, der selbda ist.
Sei's Chirurg, sei's Internist.
Man viel Kollegen ihm benennt.
Jedoch, jetzt streikt der Patient. 
Und er sagt es allen offen.
Will lieber auf die Rückkehr hoffen
Des Doktors, der ihn nur versteht.
Doch, weil's ihm dann schon besser geht,
Ist ein Termin nicht mehr vonnöten.
Er würde ja vor Scham erröten 
Wenn ein jeder Abhörtest
Als Befund dann stellte fest,
Daß man rundherum gesund.
Und daß verloren diese Stund,
Die man beim Doktor hat verbracht.
Drum also wird es nicht gemacht. 
Jetzt fragt der Arzt, recht irritiert,
Warum man ihn nie konsultiert.
Kann nichts dafür, daß ich dann krank,
Wenn der Doktor, Gott sei Dank,
Sich endlich mal Erholung gönnt.
Richt' gern dies ein, wenn ich dies könnt. 
So ist es halt in meiner Sippe.
Arzt-Urlaub und Wintergrippe
Kommen stets zur gleichen Zeit.
Da beides währt kein' Ewigkeit,
Ist auch zur gleichen Zeit vorbei,
Was versursacht dies Geschrei. 
Copyright by Myriam 
Schmunzelt halt ein bissel und habt alle ein schönes Wochenende.
Herzlichst
die alte Myriam

----------


## oInao

Wissen Sie Pianoman, es ist sehr einfach sich über einen anderen zu erheben. Sie haben in einigen Punkten nicht recht.
Mein Satzbau war desswegen nicht korrekt, weil ich ihre Aussage in meinen Text kopiert habe. Und ja, es stimmt, ich habe noch wenige Threads gelesen. Aber ursprünglich wollte ich über das Thema Gehirntumor mit Weihraucheinsatz reden. Solche Menschen wie sie kosten nur unnötige Mühe. Sie versuchen sich mit üppigen Argumenten über andere zu stellen, um sie nieder zu drücken. Vielleicht macht es ihnen ja auch Spass, in dieser Art und Weise sich zu präsentieren. Das gibt ihnen ein Gefühl von Macht und Kontrolle ...
Leider werde ich die verbalen Anspielungen nicht kontern. Sie müssen sich ein anderes Opfer aussuchen, welches sie "niederrennen" können. 
Wer redet sollte auch zuhören können. Wir sollten uns kein vorgefertigtes Bild von jemandem erstellen, den wir überhaupt nicht kennen.Ist es ihnen überhaupt möglich, Verständnis anderen gegenüber aufzubringen?
Und wenn sie an nichts glauben, glauben sie dann an sich? Es ist nicht notwendig auf diese Fragen zu antworten. Ich denke es wird Zeit zu gehen.

----------


## Myriam

Hallo,
darf ich mal versuchen, etwas zu neutralisieren? 
Ich würde beiden Seiten  empfehlen, ihre eigene Ansicht nicht so "missionarisch" zu vertreten. Ich bin ja nun nicht grad ein Fan vom Alten Fritz, aber in dieser Beziehung kann man sein Wort: "Jeder soll nach seiner Facon selig werden" schon mal anwenden. 
Sachlicher Hinweis: Natürlich geht es weder bei schulmedizinischen noch bei alternativen Arzneimitteln um "Dinge zwischen Himmel und Erde", vielmehr müssen beide schon auf der Erde sein. Mein ich halt.  :Zwinker: 
In einem früheren Diskussionskreis sagte einmal ein Arzt: "Die Pille ist das einzige Medikament, das nicht schon auf dem Nachttisch wirkt". Auch die Schulmedizin weiß, daß der Glaube (ja Pianon, der Glaube) bei der Nützlichkeit von Medikamenten durchaus eine Rolle spielt. Und vielleicht nicht immer nur eine kleine.
In diesem Sinne allen einen schönen Sonntag.
Herzlichst Myriam

----------

